# Moving to Tarragona



## Carlo&Aga (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi everyone, my wife and I are planning to move to Tarragona next year. we are visiting the city in few weeks to get a feeling of it. 
Can anyone give us more informations about life in the region? We had people saying all sort of things but would like to hear from people who live there.
Thanks in advance 
C+A


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Are you moving to Tarragona City or Tarragona region?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Carlo&Aga said:


> Hi everyone, my wife and I are planning to move to Tarragona next year. we are visiting the city in few weeks to get a feeling of it.
> Can anyone give us more informations about life in the region? We had people saying all sort of things but would like to hear from people who live there.
> Thanks in advance
> C+A


Do you know anything about Tarragona? It seems from your post that you don't yet you are going to move there, so why did you choose to live there rather than Orense or Santa Pola?
I met my husband in Tarragona


----------



## Carlo&Aga (Dec 6, 2015)

Tarragona city or suburbs


----------



## Carlo&Aga (Dec 6, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Do you know anything about Tarragona? It seems from your post that you don't yet you are going to move there, so why did you choose to live there rather than Orense or Santa Pola?
> I met my husband in Tarragona


We want to be close to the sea and to Barcelona Airport or Reus. This is going to be our first trip there. I've been to Barcelona, Malaga, Valencia, Madrid and Seville and loved it. My wife is Venezuelan so the language is not a problem for us. 
Never heard of Orense or Santa Paola, are them good places to live?
Thanks for ur replies 
C+A


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Carlo&Aga said:


> We want to be close to the sea and to Barcelona Airport or Reus. This is going to be our first trip there. I've been to Barcelona, Malaga, Valencia, Madrid and Seville and loved it. My wife is Venezuelan so the language is not a problem for us.
> Never heard of Orense or Santa Paola, are them good places to live?
> Thanks for ur replies
> C+A


I lived in the region for a year and wasn't very taken with it. I was very disappointed in the beaches which are often just a strip of sand next to a road which is next to a railway line. I found the people to be nice enough, but they seemed quite insular, not interested in Spain nor in other parts of the world except if they were climbers. They were also pretty conservative.
Barcelona on the other hand was modern, creative and forward thinking.
In the summer the weather can be very humid and I find it difficult to function in humidity. but I expect you get used to it.

Just one person's opinion that I know many people don't share.

Are you thinking of going for a short stay or more long term? Why that area of Spain?


----------



## Carlo&Aga (Dec 6, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I lived in the region for a year and wasn't very taken with it. I was very disappointed in the beaches which are often just a strip of sand next to a road which is next to a railway line. I found the people to be nice enough, but they seemed quite insular, not interested in Spain nor in other parts of the world except if there were climbers. They were also pretty conservative.
> Barcelona on the other hand was modern, creative and forward thinking.
> In the summer the weather can be very humid and I find it difficult to function in humidity. but I expect you get used to it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to share ur valuable opinion. 
We are actually considering moving permanently and this would be the first step. we just want to find out which place is more suited to our needs and taste. I've been warned by few people about the conflicting nature of the catalan.
It's interesting ur description of the beaches around the area and we'll keep that in mind.
The area is only because of its proximity to Barcelona airport where we could fly to Sardinia, Italy where my parents live.
We are considering the Malaga area as well and will probably go there in early February next year.
What could u tell about winter in the Tarragona region? Is it rigid and wet?
Thanks in advance for ur reply
C+A


----------



## Carlo&Aga (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi everyone,
just a quick update after our visit to the area.
We have found the area around Calafell more to our taste. Segur de Calafell was our initial choice with the amazing views from the top of the hill but we are now considering the area of Mas Mel, Bellamar with its proximity to the coast and beautiful modern houses.
We found people really friendly and loved the time we spent there.
Planning a second visit for mid February and can't wait!!!


----------

